# Greatest Vocal Effects



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I was always a fan of great screams. Here are a couple that come to mind











How bout this moan?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

The computer voice in Karn Evil #9 3rd Imp.
Cat Food by King Crimson
The Grand Parade of Lifeless Packaging by Genesis


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

regenmusic said:


> The computer voice in Karn Evil #9 3rd Imp.
> Cat Food by King Crimson
> The Grand Parade of Lifeless Packaging by Genesis


i had to look up all of them, haven't come across any. The Genesis was really wacky and wonderful


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Janis Joplin:
- Work me Lord
- Ball and Chain
- Cry Baby
- and many others


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

One of the first things that comes to my mind happened unconsciously, the "bleed through" effect of Plant's voice on parts of Zeppelin I and II. It sounds great - very haunting, and for years I thought was intentional, but it was apparently an unintentional effect the band just went with.

From wiki:

_Another notable feature of the album (Led Zep I) was the "leakage" on the recordings of Plant's vocals. In a 1998 Guitar World interview, Page stated that "Robert's voice was extremely powerful and, as a result, would get on some of the other tracks. But oddly, the leakage sounds intentional."_


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

tdc said:


> One of the first things that comes to my mind happened unconsciously, the "bleed through" effect of Plant's voice on parts of Zeppelin I and II. It sounds great - very haunting, and for years I thought was intentional, but it was apparently an unintentional effect the band just went with.
> 
> From wiki:
> 
> _Another notable feature of the album (Led Zep I) was the "leakage" on the recordings of Plant's vocals. In a 1998 Guitar World interview, Page stated that "Robert's voice was extremely powerful and, as a result, would get on some of the other tracks. But oddly, the leakage sounds intentional."_


huh? do they mean some echo or inductance of his vocal onto another track through the magnetic tape or something?


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Lennon singing through the studio talk-back mic on "Walrus"



Phil loves classical said:


> I was always a fan of great screams.


"Won't Get Fooled Again"


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Phil loves classical said:


> huh? do they mean some echo or inductance of his vocal onto another track through the magnetic tape or something?


Yes, you can hear his voice bleeding through on some tracks pretty much in the way you've described. It sounds faint and in the background kind of like an echo. My favorite example might be on _Babe I'm Gonna Leave You_ the echo effect happens before the lyrics he sings (so you hear the 'echo', then the lyrics, like a pre-echo). You can also hear this effect clearly on _Whole Lotta Love_ on Zeppelin II.

Listen at about 1:42 here:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Turning to something a bit different, how about Clare Torry's wonderful vocal effects on Pink Floyd's track Great Gig in the Sky on DSOM
All done in one take as an improvisation


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Talking of Lennon - his scream on the intro to the non-album version of _Revolution_ (a.k.a _Revolution 2_)and also his Primal therapy-induced gut-spilling on _Mother_ from his first proper solo album.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

regenmusic said:


> The computer voice in Karn Evil #9 3rd Imp.
> Cat Food by King Crimson
> The Grand Parade of Lifeless Packaging by Genesis


All great picks!

Here's a little prog/technical metal.

Cynic - Veil of Maya


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Screaming and many other vocal and let's say 'visual' effects in this early video (1956) of Screaming Jay Hawkins


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

In this - also voodoo - interpretation of I put a Spell on You the screaming is better






Wikipedia gives an interesting read of the strange original recordings of the song. Previously I only knew the Nina Simone's and CCR version

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Put_a_Spell_on_You


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

How about Mike Patton (apparently the largest vocal range of any metal singer), the first track in this set has some pretty intense live screaming. Intensity set to 11, it takes some cojones to start a set this way.


----------

